# ($200.00) Size 13 Big Man Cabelas Ultimate Hunting Waders



## Dwall (Jul 1, 2012)

I am selling my lightly used pair of size 13 Big Man Cabelas Ultimate Hunting Waders in Mossy Oak Shadow Grass Blades. These sell for $269.99 brand new. I only used these 3 or 4 times after I got them for Christmas and due to the fact that I have lost a ton of weight, they do not fit anymore. These Waders are amazing and for the price you can't beat them. I actually have two pairs for sale, this pair and a older pair that my wife thought I needed to replace so she bought me these new ones. They are in like new shape and you won't pay full price or tax. Plus Cabelas website says they are lifetime warranty, but I'm not sure what that all entails! Call or text me, no emails please.
$200.00 OBO, that's almost $100.00 less then if you went to Cabelas right now after you pay tax of course.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Congratulations on the tremendous weight loss. I bet you feel much better/ healthier on a daily basis.


----------



## Dwall (Jul 1, 2012)

I do, I feel amazing! I cant wait to get out duck hunting know and see how much easier it is to do things.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

You'll be able to push the decoy cart, drag the jet sled, hump the gear with out stopping like a li'l bitch every 10 minutes. It's awesome.


----------

